# 1st bacon cheeseburger fattie and 1st rare roast beef q view



## clayton1986 (Jan 17, 2012)

heya everyone i did write i big detailed write up and my computer crashed and cant be bothered to do it again but heres the pics












































the only thing i wasnt happy with was that i used pre grated cheese and im sure thats the reason it didnt melt properly

many thanks for looking


----------



## shartmann (Jan 17, 2012)

WOW!  That looks GREAT!!!  Bacon is perfect!!! 

GREAT JOB


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 17, 2012)

They both look like they came out great


----------



## sound1 (Jan 17, 2012)

Looks Awesome, Don't know but ya might of been a bit shy on amount of bacon.


----------



## realtorterry (Jan 17, 2012)

I'd take a slice of that!! May I assume you used hamburger in it instead of sausage?


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 17, 2012)

Those look awesome! I do my bacon weave with close to the same amount that you used...hubby likes it totally covered in bacon!


----------



## clayton1986 (Jan 17, 2012)

thanks for the comments

sound1 and smokinhusker - you gotta love bacon!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  oh and there was crispy bacon inside aswell

realtorterry - yeah i used hamburger


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 17, 2012)

They both look really good. That roast beef is going to make some great sammies!


----------



## africanmeat (Jan 19, 2012)

It looks great love the roast .


----------



## smokewagon (Apr 1, 2012)

That is some lean bacon.... where did you get it?  or did you make it?


----------



## clayton1986 (Apr 2, 2012)

thats uk streaky bacon from the shop. thats as fattie as it gets in the uk


----------



## big sexy (Apr 2, 2012)

I'd like a sammie of each please!


----------

